# NetBeans und Ausgabenumlenkung in Datei



## Lupo (16. Nov 2014)

Hallo!

Wie bekomme ich eine Ausgabenumlenkung mittels java ProgrammName > Test.txt mit NetBeans über die IDE hin?  

Gruß
Lupo


----------

